# An Interview with Beaver Car Care



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So A new trader on DW and a little insight into them -

*Can you start by telling us a little about yourselves*
Beaver Care is a brand name of a small chemical company "Yorchem Limited", we were formed in 2002 and began by manufacturing speciality polymers for many different industries. The company was founded from the ashes of an old British Company (Earnshaw Limited, founded in 1935) who made a wide range of surface coating chemicals, mostly, but not entirely, for the leather industry. That company was bought by a giant German chemical company in 1999 and over the next few years it was systematically pulled apart, destroyed and closed down. A few of us got together with our redundancy money and decided that the products we had been making were too good to abandon to the Germans, so we started our own company. We invested in a manufacturing site, production equipment, raw materials etc and began competing in the surface coating industry, 11 years later, we're still going strong.
Our philosophy of "offering quality products, at sensible prices, while giving excellent service" has worked well for us. Even during this terrible recession we have increased sales year on year, much of the profits have been ploughed back into the company to enable us to invest for the future. We've taken on more and more staff as the company has grown and last year we purchased a new manufacturing site next to our existing plant as we could see us out growing it. This will give us a secure, long term future.
We are a 100% British Manufacturer, we do NOT buy products in from other companies and resell. We make everything we sell ourselves. We have an exceptional Research & Development Department, excellent production facilities, great shipping department and a top notch Quality Control (We're in the process of gaining our ISO 9001 registration, this should be in June this year)

*How did you 'get into' selling detailing products?*
We have been manufacturing industrial sized quantities of detailing or similar type products almost since 2002 and selling these to other companies who have repacked and branded them themselves. We were shocked at the way some of these companies have taken relatively cheap products, repacked them and charged an earth for them, while at the same time complaining bitterly to us about our pricing. We decided that we would cut out some of the middlemen and design our own brand. That way we were in touch directly with the end users, the people actually investing their hard earned cash in these products, the people giving valuable feedback to the manufacturer allowing the products to improve over time. It's very refreshing to receive a comment from a customer saying "can you make this product a bit more .....", our R&D people tweak a few things, we resample and get a "perfect, just what I've been after!" 
Isn't that how all companies should be?

*Tell me about your first product that you sold?*

The first products sold would be our Leather Cleaner and Leather Conditioner, probably due to our long experience with the leather industry, but we have sold a huge amount of these two products over the years, a lot of it is exported all over the world.

*What do you do when you're not selling detailing products*? 
There are quite a few of us in the company now, but the three people behind the Beaver Care Products are Darren (head of production and R&D0, Amanda (all things administration and money) and Jules (that's me, the sales guy)

What do you drive and how often is it detailed?
Darren and Amanda are a team at home too and together they drive a BMW 1 Series and as they have 5 dogs between them, a Toyota Land Cruiser. These cars are always being used for product testing, so often look "patchy", with different panels being used to test different new products. Definitely not concourse winners here!
My daily is a Mitsubishi Outlander, used for business and pleasure, but I also have a 1989 TVR S Series that hides in the garage until the sun shines (so it's had very few miles added in the last 12 months!) This sparkles and although not a concourse winner either, looks great for the age. I'm a member of the TVR Owners Club and attend meets and runs out (but only in the dry!)

*What is your favourite car and why?*
Too difficult to pick just one, but my favourite of all the cars I've owned was an old left hand drive Porsche 911 SC, in white, no silly picnic table, just that classic squashed Beatle looks and an engine noise to die for. Sadly my Ex-wife meant I had to let that one go. 
If I had the cash (come on guys help me out here by buying lots of Beaver products), I'd make do with three cars!! Range Rover (for the winter on the dreadful roads around where I live), Aston Martin (for when the sun shone and I needed a silly smile) and a Jag (for the daily grind around the motorways of GB and Europe).

*How did you 'get into' detailing?*
I guess the 911 and the Ex-wife helped here. I'd rather spend time with the car that with Her. I had a company car at that time and two small kids, so she got to use the sensible car and I took the Porsche to work with me each day, which meant that it needed cleaning every weekend (even if it didn't!!) One day the guy who serviced and looked after mine (a Porsche specialist) wanted to borrow mine to put into a show he was attending, so I was shown the initial ropes and got the OCD bug of Detailing!

*How did you learn to machine polish?*
I'm still learning, I only bought one last year and am often too scared to use it on the TVR

*What do you do when you're not detailing? *
Darren likes jumping out of planes with a small piece of cloth in his rucksack to break his fall, he's recently started jumping from bridges and buildings which has prompted me to double check our insurance.
Amanda does a tremendous amount of charity walking (I guess you need to do lots of walking with 5 dogs!) and fund raising.
I'm into hill walking and also a recent addiction is sailing, I've found that Detailing a boat is great fun too, but an all together bigger task!

Ferrari or Lambo?
I once scrounged a ride around Silverstone in a 308QV and loved every second, so it has to be The Horse.

Fish and chips or bangers and mash?
I love both, but my "last supper" would be Steak and Ale Pie and Chips.

McDonald's or Burger King?
I'm a sales guy, so both, but only in an emergency, otherwise it's a Melton Mowbray pork pie on my knee as I throw the Outlander around the country.

Coffee or Tea?

Coffee for breakfast, tea until the wine gets opened or I go to the pub.

*How much testing goes into making a product or choosing one to sell*?

We need to test most new products in all weather conditions to be sure they're up to the task. Now in some parts of the country that can be "all in one day", but around here it can take up to a year to get it 100% right.

*Can we expect anything new from you ?*
We're working on several new projects at the moment, which we'll be adding to our range as the months go by. In the near future we're going to offer Tyre Dressing, Dash Board Interior Cleaner with antibacterial properties, snow shampoo etc, etc.
As mentioned above our R&D is exceptional and we're always willing to have a look at anything new, so anybody who has an idea, let us know, we could make that product that you really want, just get in touch. [[email protected]]


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome to DW


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome aboard 

Ordered two tins of the metal polish the other day, keen to try them out.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome :wave:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

> We were shocked at the way some of these companies have taken relatively cheap products, repacked them and charged an earth for them


You and me both Beaver......you and me both :wall:

All under the banner of a "manufacturer" as well.... 

Welcome along... :wave:

:thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

SKY said:


> Welcome to DW


Thanks Sky, I do like the way you have your car washed, nice photo.


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

The Cueball said:


> You and me both Beaver......you and me both :wall:
> 
> All under the banner of a "manufacturer" as well....
> 
> ...


You have a very good point "The Cueball," so many buy products in bulk, repack and add their cut, by the time the product gets to the shops / internet / eBay the price can be crazy. If you buy direct from the manufacturer then you can be sure you're buying concentrated, great value products.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Good read Beaver


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

AaronGTi said:


> Good read Beaver


Thanks AaronGTi, as we're so new to this, why don't you have a look on our website www.beavercare.co.uk and become our first customer from Scotland! We'll throw in some "freebies" too!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome to DW Beavercare, look forward to testing your products and future tyre dressing etc etc.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Enjoyed reading that :thumb:

I've just been out using the metal polish so I'll do a little write up in a bit  (I can't promise it'll be any good though... the review not the polish!)



The Cueball said:


> You and me both Beaver......you and me both :wall:
> 
> All under the banner of a "manufacturer" as well....


Oh God he's at it again


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Nice write-up, look forward to seeing your products


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Enjoyed reading that :thumb:
> 
> I've just been out using the metal polish so I'll do a little write up in a bit  (I can't promise it'll be any good though... the review not the polish!)
> 
> Oh God he's at it again


Hi Natalie, thanks for the note, I hope you liked the results. Any positive write up would be very much appreciated at this time, it's always hard to get "out of the starting blocks" and honest feedback is better than all the ads in the world!

Will you do it as a new thread? If so, can you PM me when it's done

Thanks


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Beaver Care said:


> Hi Natalie, thanks for the note, I hope you liked the results. Any positive write up would be very much appreciated at this time, it's always hard to get "out of the starting blocks" and honest feedback is better than all the ads in the world!
> 
> Will you do it as a new thread? If so, can you PM me when it's done
> 
> Thanks


I'm on my phone atm so not sure how to pm a link but its in Detailing Chat so you should find it 

Very pleased with the results... Well apart from a bruised knuckle which I don't think I can blame Beaver for in any way, it does seem to be a common occurance when I'm cleaning exhausts.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great intro and some very good points


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

great welcome and an interesting read , wish you all the best and i will be keeping a close eye on your new products , is a ceramic sealent in you list of future products ???


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

Natalie said:


> I'm on my phone atm so not sure how to pm a link but its in Detailing Chat so you should find it
> 
> Very pleased with the results... Well apart from a bruised knuckle which I don't think I can blame Beaver for in any way, it does seem to be a common occurance when I'm cleaning exhausts.


Glad you're happy with the Metal Polishes, sorry about the knuckles!:thumb:


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

CTR De said:


> great welcome and an interesting read , wish you all the best and i will be keeping a close eye on your new products , is a ceramic sealent in you list of future products ???


Thanks for your wishes. We're not planning a ceramic sealant at the moment, but there's nothing the R&D Boys love more than starting the week with a new project. So, tell me what you'd want from a ceramic sealant?

Beaver Care


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

Dan J said:


> Welcome to DW Beavercare, look forward to testing your products and future tyre dressing etc etc.


Hi Dan, are you still in the market for trying a sample of our new tyre dressing? PM me your address and I'll arrange for a sample if you could do a review too, that would be brilliant?

Beaver Care


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Beaver, welcome to Detailing World. 

I'm looking forward to the day when I can say my interior is covered with Beaver Juice. :thumb:


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

ImDesigner said:


> Hi Beaver, welcome to Detailing World.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the day when I can say my interior is covered with Beaver Juice. :thumb:


Hahaha, that is easily remedied ...... pop onto our website www.beavercare.co.uk and buy something! We'll send your order with a load of samples too if you like?

Beaver Care


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Welcome :thumb:

Just purchased some leather cleaner looking forward to trying it out on the Santa Fe seats.

Doing a big clean on the interior soon, wet vac carpets etc so excited to try it out.


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Beaver Care said:


> Hahaha, that is easily remedied ...... pop onto our website www.beavercare.co.uk and buy something! We'll send your order with a load of samples too if you like?
> 
> Beaver Care


Very generous of you. Come payday I'll order some leather cleaner and report back. I'll right up a review once I've used it. :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Welcome aboard mate .


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

ImDesigner said:


> Very generous of you. Come payday I'll order some leather cleaner and report back. I'll right up a review once I've used it. :thumb:


That would be great, after you order, PM me to let me know and I'll arrange to add some samples in, let me know what you'd like?

Beaver care


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Beaver Care said:


> That would be great, after you order, PM me to let me know and I'll arrange to add some samples in, let me know what you'd like?
> 
> Beaver care


Will do. I'll pm you once I've ordered.


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

sprocketser said:


> Welcome aboard mate .


Thanks for the welcome, we're not active in Canada yet, but if you have any contacts????


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

Kiashuma said:


> Welcome :thumb:
> 
> Just purchased some leather cleaner looking forward to trying it out on the Santa Fe seats.
> 
> Doing a big clean on the interior soon, wet vac carpets etc so excited to try it out.


How did it go with the Santa Fe? Still looking and smelling great?


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

Latest update: Beaver Care is a hive ( or should that be a dam?) of activity, we're working away like "Beavers" filling bottles, packing boxes etc, etc. 

Thanks to all of you for your words of support and most of all to those who've ordered products from us. 

Hope to hear feedback from you soon.

Beaver Care


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Beaver Care said:


> How did it go with the Santa Fe? Still looking and smelling great?


Hi, not had time to do it yet, planning this weekend but the rain might stop play 

Will get pics up as soon as it done :thumb:


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

Kiashuma said:


> Hi, not had time to do it yet, planning this weekend but the rain might stop play
> 
> Will get pics up as soon as it done :thumb:


Now I'm not sure if the rain at the weekend was a valid excuse for not cleaning the leather seats on the "inside" of your car?!! Hahaha,

No problems, just post some pictures when you get a chance to get it done, were always keen to see results.

Many thanks

Beaver Care


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Beaver Care said:


> Now I'm not sure if the rain at the weekend was a valid excuse for not cleaning the leather seats on the "inside" of your car?!! Hahaha,
> 
> No problems, just post some pictures when you get a chance to get it done, were always keen to see results.
> 
> ...


You have good point and as you know Beavers love water!

Popped a wee review up, still got pics to add later :thumb:


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

Kiashuma said:


> You have good point and as you know Beavers love water!
> 
> Popped a wee review up, still got pics to add later :thumb:


Great review, many thanks. Another positive review for Beaver Care. Looking good!


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

Dan J said:


> Welcome to DW Beavercare, look forward to testing your products and future tyre dressing etc etc.


Tyre dressing is now out! Initial tests looking great!


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

What kind of finish does the tyre dressing leave? Prefer the matte/satin look


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

Will_G said:


> What kind of finish does the tyre dressing leave? Prefer the matte/satin look


Hi Will, tyre dressing is available in Gloss or Matt / semi Matt


----------



## Gilfishman (May 28, 2013)

Have u any outlets in Wales? Keen to try new stuff out.


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

Gilfishman said:


> Have u any outlets in Wales? Keen to try new stuff out.


Hi, sorry no outlets in Wales as yet, we do 99% of our business online. A £2.99 postage charge covers ANY size order, so that's a good deal!

Beaver Care


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Good read. If you need some high temperature testing I have a black and silver cars and for the next 2 months over 100f temperatures.


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Good read. If you need some high temperature testing I have a black and silver cars and for the next 2 months over 100f temperatures.


Hi Mirror Finish, thanks for the comments. We're stuck on "the wrong side of the pond" in England and as yet, we don't have any distribution in the USA, we're talking to a company about this, but it's in the Chicago area, so Texas remains "Beaver Care" free, unless you know anyone who may be interested?

Thanks

Beaver Care


----------

